# woman twitters online about her abortion



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://web.orange.co.uk/article/news/abortion_tweeter_hit_by_fierce_backlash
Are there no realms of dignity left, first the miscarriage woman and now this one


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

you would think if it was life threatening for her to get pregnant she would have been sterilised, not allowed herself to get pregnant then tell the world every detail of her abortion.  very strange.


----------



## maybe-if (Aug 1, 2007)

Was it in the US though? Maybe her health insurance didn't cover sterilisation or something?


----------



## misha moo (Apr 7, 2009)

i think it would have been best if she would have not tweeted about this,  weather it was for medical reasons or not there should have been some humility and sadness that a human life was being lost, not tweeting about it was if she was a celeb keeping us up to date with her latest exploits, she should have kept this amongst her family and friends if she needed support!


----------

